# 2040 tubing with 3/8" steel for hunting



## AUSSIE4

Just wondering if 2040 Dankung premium tubing would be suitable to take game with 3/8" steel. Upon target practice it seems as though it has enough power but I'm just curious if anyone else has had success with 2040 and 3/8" steel. I shoot feral Pigeons and Indian Myna birds using 8mm steel and 2040 tubing and it drops them on the spot. But I need to know if the 2040 and 3/8" steel would be suitable to take game such as rabbit.


----------



## mattwalt

Definitely.

There was a video of someone in the UK taking a rabbit with full looped 2040 - but can't find it now.


----------



## AUSSIE4

mattwalt said:


> Definitely.
> 
> There was a video of someone in the UK taking a rabbit with full looped 2040 - but can't find it now.


Cheers for that! Next rabbit I see I'll try take with that setup. Head shot of course.


----------



## mattwalt

There is also the can test. If you able to puncture a can you're good.


----------



## AUSSIE4

mattwalt said:


> There is also the can test. If you able to puncture a can you're good.


Okay is that like a soup can or a drink can. I feel as though a drink can would be too soft...


----------



## Cjw

Jim Harris whos one of the most experienced tube shooters does not recommend 20/40 looped for hunting. If you go on the Performance Catapults web site he says there target tube not hunting tubes. 18/42 or 17/45 is what he recommends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AUSSIE4

Cjw said:


> Jim Harris whos one of the most experienced tube shooters does not recommend 20/40 looped for hunting. If you go on the Performance Catapults web site he says there target tube not hunting tubes. 18/42 or 17/45 is what he recommends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just had a look, thanks. Although it seems as though I get the same ish speeds from 2040 and 1745 when shooting 3/8" steel.


----------



## mattwalt

Guys like to up the rubber just so its more durable. If you can get a ball inside a tin of baked beans - you should be fine. But don't waste the Foster's...

Personally I like a 1/3 pseudo taper in 1842 - think tapers give a little more speed than full loops - and have a nicer feel.


----------



## BushpotChef

100%. I have a few kills with looped 2040 - however I would add the caveat that I max the HECK out of my draw. I've taken starlings, doves & pigeons with a single 24" loop frameless drawn full butterfly & using .38 steel.

Like @mattwalt said, give it a try on a can o beans & have at er. Cheers from Canada & happy hunting  .


----------



## AUSSIE4

mattwalt said:


> Guys like to up the rubber just so its more durable. If you can get a ball inside a tin of baked beans - you should be fine. But don't waste the Foster's...
> 
> Personally I like a 1/3 pseudo taper in 1842 - think tapers give a little more speed than full loops - and have a nicer feel.


No worries I'll order some 1842 just to help prolong band life. I did in fact notice that I'm only getting about 500 shots before a large tear appears in the 2040. I switched to tubes because of band life.


----------



## AUSSIE4

BushpotChef said:


> 100%. I have a few kills with looped 2040 - however I would add the caveat that I max the HECK out of my draw. I've taken starlings, doves & pigeons with a single 24" loop frameless drawn full butterfly & using .38 steel.
> 
> Like @mattwalt said, give it a try on a can o beans & have at er. Cheers from Canada & happy hunting  .


No worries, cheers.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Here is a little nattie I run with GZK 2050 tubes. Yes I said 2050.

36" draw / 6" active

Hunting with slingshot here is illegal; but, I will round up a soup can and let you know.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll

Looped 2040's for 3/8" steel are pretty darn good, light pulling and can zip em pretty darn Good. Henry back in the day found then as fast or faster then 1842 ... !842's send them but are heavy to pull back and are overkill for 3/8" but do send 'em :- )

wll


----------



## AUSSIE4

wll said:


> Looped 2040's for 3/8" steel are pretty darn good, light pulling and can zip em pretty darn Good. Henry back in the day found then as fast or faster then 1842 ... !842's send them but are heavy to pull back and are overkill for 3/8" but do send 'em :- )
> 
> wll


Still lighter to pull than 1745's though? And do the 1842's last longer than 2040?


----------



## wll

Well I can't say, some of the more experienced guys will surely know, but although I love looped 1842's and I love them for 3/8" steel, they still are over powered for that size ball .. IMHO. 2040 is a very nice tube when looped for 3/8' steel, and so is looped 3050. If you are looking for the power of looped 1842's without the pulling force, try looped 3050's .. they are awesome !

wll


----------



## AUSSIE4

wll said:


> Well I can't say, some of the more experienced guys will surely know, but although I love looped 1842's and I love them for 3/8" steel, they still are over powered for that size ball .. IMHO. 2040 is a very nice tube when looped for 3/8' steel, and so is looped 3050. If you are looking for the power of looped 1842's without the pulling force, try looped 3050's .. they are awesome !
> 
> wll


Yeah thanks. I've been looking around and many say that 1745 looped pulls much harder than 1842 and many say they like the 1842 for hunting, which is what I will be doing along with target shooting. Cheers.


----------

